# First Pocket Watch And Don'T No Anything About It? Help?



## standardmoose (May 13, 2010)

hi there, i've just started collecting pocket watches as it is something i have wanted to do every since i was a kid and have always loved em, i just bought one of ebay which i was told had no brand name and was led to believe it was some no branded make, it looked very srcuffy but i like that aged look on things. when i got it i found it did have a makers mark on it and it is stamped with the 'omega' symbol on the instead of the first cover on the back, so was quite surprised and happy. there are also some numbers on it as well which are printed under the omega symbol and also on the inside of the dust cover which are '1717675' and under that it has '34p'. the body itself is apparently made of gun metal which looks about right for the colour and feel, and its either got 9ct gold or brass on it as well around the cystal and loop and turner on top will try and upload some pictures but finding it a bit hard to get some up at the moemnt. i've seen a watch similar to it on the net and its called a omega labrador but that one i silver with a design on the back which this one doesnt have, if anyone could help me out i would be very very greatful also just wondering what some of the parts on the back of the movement are and what they do?

cheers


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

How many breaths did you take when reading this? Slow doooooown!!

The ring at the top of the watch is called the BOW (rhymes with 'throw'). The 'turner' is called the CROWN. The ring around the crystal is called the BEZEL.


----------

